# en el armado de una red r2r



## luigi2304 (May 30, 2008)

estoy realizando un proyecto de control de iluminacion de una lampara por medio del puerto paralelo, gracias a la ayuda de un colaborador (fogonazo) he logrado la mayoria del circuito, pero lo que no he encontrado o lo que no he podido armar es la red r2r con los 8 pins que te proporciona el puerto paralelo para controlar la intensidad de un led ultrabrillante color blanco.

Si alguien sabe sobre el valor de las resistencias que tengo que utilizar en la red r2r se lo agradeceria.

Aqui abajo dejo la imagen de una red r2r que consegui por internet pero solo utiliza 4 pins.

Ayuda por favor, me urge un poco


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Perdon por mi ignorancia (esta es pa fogonazo ) ¿que es una red r2r  y para que sirve? ya veo el esquema pero como no lo quieras en modo comparador no se para que se puede querer ni porque se llama r2r.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2008)

La red R2R es un montón de resistencias de 2 valores posibles, uno es unidad (R) y el otro es el doble (2R), por ejemplo si la resistencia unidad (R) es de 1500 Ohms, la otra será de 3000 Ohms (2R), se emplea para armar conversores digitales-analógicos  sencillos.
Para simplificar se puede emplear un solo valor de resistencia normalizado, y para el valor 2R se colocan 2 de estas en serie.



En este post se comento el tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ocaso-artificial-12781/

Para el caso que nos ocupa de regular la intensidad del LED y con este regular la intensidad de una lámpara incandescente.
Se colocarían las resistencias directamente a las salidas del puerto paralelo (Con 4 salidas alcanza).
A través de esta red se alimenta al led, este led varia su luminosidad de acuerdo al código binario presente en las salidas del puerto.
Como el led esta acoplado opticamente a un resistor LDR, este varia su resistencia de acuerdo al código binario mandado al puerto.
Como este LDR se encuentra dentro del esquema de retraso de disparo del pulso del triac, el mencionado se adelantara o retrasara de acuerdo al código binario del puerto.
Al adelantarse o retrasarse el disparo conseguimos mas o menos iluminación de acuerdo a un código binario generador por la PC.

Esta seria una forma de insertar el LDR en el esquema del Dimmer, aunque lo ideal seria directamente reemplazar el potenciómetro por el LDR para mantener la doble histerésis.


----------



## luigi2304 (May 30, 2008)

ok, gracias por tu colaboracion, aunque aun me queda una duda, ¿es muy complicado manejar los 8 bits de la salida del puerto paralelo? ¿serviria un DAC0800?
tambien tengo un problema, donde resido es muy complicado conseguir las piezas y solo se maneja dos tipos de ldr, el de 2Mohms a 100 Vca y el de 10 Mohms a 250 Vca.
¿cual de los dos me serviria mas para una lampara de 110 Vca? 
Esto considerando que ya no voy a utilizar 220 Vca de entrada.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2008)

luigi2304 dijo:
			
		

> .....aunque aun me queda una duda, ¿es muy complicado manejar los 8 bits de la salida del puerto paralelo? ¿serviria un DAC0800?
> tambien tengo un problema, donde resido es muy complicado conseguir las piezas y solo se maneja dos tipos de ldr, el de 2Mohms a 100 Vca y el de 10 Mohms a 250 Vca.
> ¿cual de los dos me serviria mas para una lampara de 110 Vca?
> Esto considerando que ya no voy a utilizar 220 Vca de entrada.



El esquema del dimmer es indistinto para 110 o 220VCA

2 MOhms estara bien, se puede agregar una resistencia de 1M en paralelo par amejorar el 
funcionamiento en minima iluminacion (Mejor regulacion).

El DAC0800 funcionara mejor, pero debes adaptarlo al dimmer, lo cual es bastante complicado

Con 4 bites consigues 16 pasos de regulacion, me parece que para una lampara incandescente estara bien, pero si lo quieres hacer de mas bites no hay problema. Salvo que la presicion de las resistencias debera aumentar 
4 pasos = 5% de tolerancia
5-6 pasos = 1% de tolerancia
6 o mas = 0,5% de tolerancia


----------



## luigi2304 (May 31, 2008)

ok, gracias por tu colaboracion.

Ya entendi todo lo que me tratas de decir, talvez lo que no aun logro calcular o el modo de conectarlo es lo de la red r2r.
hice este circuito y lo simule y al parecer si funciona bien, al modificar los valores de las entradas a 5 v se cambia la salida y cambia la intensidad del led, realmente no se si asi es que funciona la red r2r o me equivoco, pero no entiendo lo de los 16 pasos de regulacion (¿son las combinaciones posibles?). disculpa mi ignorancia pero es que no he trabajado antes con este tipo de red.

Gracias de antemano y espero tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2008)

Suponte que en los puntos 0V le aplicas una palabra de 4 Bit´s, la salida del operacional tendra un valor acorde a esa palabra, los bites los provee la PC 

4 Bites te permiten tener 16 combinaciones posibles

1)   0000
2)   0001
3)   0010
4)   0011
5)   0100
6)   0101
7)   0110
8)   0111
9)   1000
10) 1001
11) 1010
12) 1011
13) 1100
14) 1101
15) 1110
16) 1111

Me parecio que el tema de R2R daba para mas información asi que arme este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/conversion-analogica-digital-red-r2r-14602/


----------



## luigi2304 (Jun 1, 2008)

excelente contribucion, gracias por tu respuesta. ahora ya tengo la idea, solo me falta armarla, ya para dejarte de molestar, tu no sabes en cuanto mas o menos podria estar el valor de resistencias, o en que escala, kohms, ohms, o mas facil, hay alguna forma de calcular las resistencias?


----------



## El nombre (Jun 1, 2008)

luigi2304:
¿No has leido todo lo que ha escrito Fogonozo? 
¿Quieres que te lo repita?
anda relee e intenta comprender lo que lees.

Es más: eso va a depender de los valores que tengas a mano (si entiendes lo que te ha descrito).


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

La relacion de resistencias debe ser 1:2
El valor MINIMO lo calculas de acuerdo a la corriente maxima que soporta tu led (Y que puede entregar el puerto paralelo en modo directo Aprox.: 10mA)

Un valor "Conservador" seria 270 Ohms (R) y 2 de estas en serie para lograr la de 540 Ohms (2R).


----------



## luigi2304 (Jun 3, 2008)

ok, gracias por tu ayuda, espero no volver a molestarte, ya que veo que algunos se molestan por ser tan pregunton, es solo que no he trabajado con este tipo de conexiones y sobresalen muchas dudas, pero ya con esto tengo para terminar mi proyecto, en serio agradezco tu ayuda.

saludos.


----------

